# anyone got a kid seat to fit in a r35



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

been looking this w/end for car seat for my 3yr old to fit into the gtr...
went into halfords tried the one from the owners manual a britax duo plus with isofix and we were not happy with its fit. it was secure at the base but had a big gap behind the vertical part of the seat and therefore rocked about a bit.

any others we tried ended up with buckle crunch where the buckle rubbed against the plastics of the seat and was in risk of shattering the plastic in a crash rather than pulling on the belts.

has anyone else found a seat the fits well into the gtr that will take your 3yr olds.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

no one got kids that owns an r35...???? you lucky buggers.!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I have a maxi cosi Toby. Fits fine. Funnily enough the most limiting factor on this one seems to nbe the length of the belt. Just fits. Daughter (fairly tall 2,5 year old) fits fine although passengers chair has to go forward quite a bit. And shoes on for my daughter is a no!


----------



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

I've seen a thread on the forum awhile ago that was discussing how well the baby seats from the Porsche (cars) range fitted really well in the back and also the colouring was a very close match to the black edition red/black mix


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Try this

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/117332-baby-car-seat-pram.html


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks everyone great info and links.

spoke to Briax today who have not tested their seats in the R35 so im amazed at how nissan can recommend Britax Duo plus seats in their owners manual when its not even been tested by the seat producer....thats just wrong.!


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

new news via middlehurst's today.....thank you to them...

The info in the owners manual about using a britax seat is out of date/incorrect.

Nissan Europe suggest using the MT Motor Traveller system via Car Boot Liners, Car Boot Liner, Car Boot Liners suppliers, Boot Liners.

Fair G/01 ISOFIX Safety Seat with isofix frame to suit. for my 2.5 yr old.

Will try one and let you know how it suits.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Another update....tried a maxi cosy toby seat today and its a lovely fit...not isofix but sits well with the belts....my wife was using it in her GTI golf so we took it out and tried it. Saved buying a new seat so im well chuffed.

Anyone having problems give it a try.


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

*2 plus 2 plus 2*

I managed to get 2 kids and 2 dogs in my twin turbo rocket over the weekend.

The older kid was in the recaro iso fix seat and the younger one is the huge maxi cosi iso fix that also has a bar that comes down at the front to the floor.

All fitted in and managed to prove to the wife that it can be a family car, if ever needed (hopefully never again). We did 250 miles like that and all comfortable and the babes slept.


I LOVE THIS CAR!!!!


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

hambroski said:


> I managed to get 2 kids and 2 dogs in my twin turbo rocket over the weekend.
> 
> The older kid was in the recaro iso fix seat and the younger one is the huge maxi cosi iso fix that also has a bar that comes down at the front to the floor.


Hi - could you post a picture with everything installed in the back please?


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry - I took them out last night. The seats where

Recaro - Recaro Monza Seatfix Microfibre Black Aquavit Child Car Seat from Halfords Was £149.99 Save £11.00 Price £138.99 Buy 2 Child Seats and Get 10% Off

(this was behind me so I had more leg room)

Maxi-Cosi - Maxi Cosi Priorifix Black Reflection Child Car Seat from Halfords Was £249.99 Save £25.00 Price £224.99 Buy 2 Child Seats and Get 10% Off

PS - the dogs were only dachshunds so they were on the wife's lap...


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Do any of these seats sit directly on the seat base, without pressing into the leather that surrounds the seat? I'm concerned about wear on the leather.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I posted this on another thread:
I'm 6ft4", my wife is 5ft7". I took the whole family out today and we all fitted in the gtr with no problems at all.
I was driving, my 3 yr old son sat in the back behind me on a Britax car seat, my wife in the passenger seat with our 5 month old in a rear facing maxi-cosi car seat behind her.
No problems!!!
Plus a nice size boot for the tandem buggy and days luggage 
The only thing I did was take my sons shoes off so he didn't kick the leather seat to bits!

Both the above seats sit directly on the seat base, without rubbing on the leather sides. All I did was put a towel under the baby seats to stop them rubbing on the leather. there is no risk of the baby seats 'submarining' in an accident as they are held in place by isofix or seat belt and jammed towards the front seats.
I can post pics of the two baby seats in the car but not till Wednesday. Hope that helps.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

BigNige said:


> I can post pics of the two baby seats in the car but not till Wednesday. Hope that helps.


Some pics would be great. Thanks for the offer.

Can you tell me the model name/number of your Britax seat? I presume it's not the Britax Duo Plus that Wheels was disappointed with?


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

supraman said:


> Do any of these seats sit directly on the seat base, without pressing into the leather that surrounds the seat? I'm concerned about wear on the leather.


I have the maxi cosi (non-isofix) sat on a seat protector:

Buy Prince Lionheart 2 Stage Seat Protector online at JohnLewis.com

If its too bit, just cut it down a bit. Oh, and I don't think you need to worry about the leather in the back as there insn't any


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Paul_G said:


> I have the maxi cosi (non-isofix) sat on a seat protector:
> 
> Buy Prince Lionheart 2 Stage Seat Protector online at JohnLewis.com
> 
> If its too bit, just cut it down a bit. Oh, and I don't think you need to worry about the leather in the back as there insn't any


:chuckle:

Got also maxi cosi with some protection under it.


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Best thing, pop into your local BMW dealer and get a "Junior Isofix" child seat. I had two of these from when my lad was 3 through to now, nearly 7. They fit into everything, including Porsche 996 & 997's. even fit into my 996 GT2 clubsport bucket seats. Perfect!

I think they cost around £265.:smokin:


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Some images of forward and rear facing seats, both very secure, showing leg room in the front as well. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tim 29 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi mate,got an isofix in mine for my two year old,will repost when i can find the name of it,my little man loves it!!!think you need those sraps that clip on it to stop it coming forward though!!


----------



## Tim 29 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Car seat*

Right,the car seat was from babies are us(part of toys r us )and it's a brittax kiddifix,it's isofix and for ages 4plus,but our two year old can go in it as it's based on weight not age,weird I know,but our two year old fits in it a dream,always take his shoes off though ,to avoid scratchy back seats!!!!hop this helps.tim


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

just to add, the above britax seat is isofix, and when travelling the maxicosi seat is held in by the seatbelt!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I had my first serious look at car seats today. It turns out I have to get either a category 1, 2, 3 seat or a category 2, 3 seat.

Does anybody know why all seats for 4+ seem to use the cars seat belts rather than an integrated harness, even though many of them already have a harness for younger ages?

With the seats that I tried, I found it quite tricky to clip the seatbelt into its catch because the seat got in the way. A harness would have removed this problem. Alternatively, can anybody comment on how easy they find using the car's own 3-point seatbelt?


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

We have just bought a new car seat but i havent tried it in the gtr yet.
Its the M+P isofix pro-tec 
will give it a try today and report back what the fit is like.
The previous baby seat fitted in perfect it was a prima viaggio
but she is too big for it now.
Again it was isofix
all that faffing about with seatbelts can be a right pain esp when swapping between cars.


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

At the risk of asking a stupid question...... Can the Brittax seat shown in BigNige's pics above be use safely in the front passenger seat as well?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Too many airbags; front, curtain etc?

My little man is just out of his maxi Cosy rear facing seat which was a real squeeze ( as you can see from Big Nige's pics). 

Now in a front facing maxi cosi priori seat, which has ample space, so I no longer need to drive with my knees on my chin :chuckle:


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Thought as much. Off to the garage tomorrow to try my little girl in the back of one with her seat. If all goes well I may well be a new owner very soon


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Just been out to get a isofix car seat for my new born and neither Britax or Maxi cosi do a isofix system for the GTR.

I will phone Nissan on Monday and report back.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Doesn't any isofix seat fit in the gtr? It's just a standard isofix system in the back.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd just think about the size of the seat in the relatively small rear cabin, especially for older kids.

I've had my little man in the back with non isofix maxi-cosi seats since birth; he is now 11 months old. I'm sure the isofix variants would fit just fine.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

BigNige said:


> Doesn't any isofix seat fit in the gtr? It's just a standard isofix system in the back.


Now you would think that wouldn't you, it being ISOfix, but no, apparently not.

The depth and tilt of the seat determine whether a system is suitable and neither Maxi-cosi or Britax have certified the GTR.

Looks like I will just buy the Britax one anyhow as I already have a Britax seat.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Well it is official, the GTR doesnt exist.

The nice man at Britax was quite insistant on that. And Britax definately dont do an isofix for the GTR.

So I have bought a Britax isofix and belt secured base to see which one works best, lol.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

I went to Kiddicare in peterborough about 3 weeks ago...the guys from britax where on site doing a support day for the kiddicare staff...including the guy that is responsible for the listing of suitable seats etc.

he told me he had never done an install on a gtr and would welcome the chance to do one and asked me to bring my car in next time he did a visit to peterborough.

im sure one will fit, we are going to try the kidfix seat for our 3.5yr old next using the isofix connectors.


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a Britax Duo Plus (Isofix) which in my opinion fits perfectly for my 2 year old. If you have it flat on the seat base there is a bit of a gap behind it, but I just stuffed an old blanket behind and then tensioned it with the top tether strap. It's a bit fiddly to get the Isofix latched on but worth the effort.

I have tried lots of seats in lots of different cars and this one is definitely the best fit. I decided that for my youngest I would only have him in an Isofix as definitley safer than one fixed with the seatbelt. 

I also tried a Britax Kidfix for my 5 year old daughter but it doesn't fit because when the head protection thing is extended upwards it hits the pillar next to the back window. Have ended up with her just on a booster seat and a nice fat pillow as a back support becasue of the depth of the seat.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I see what you mean about the fit of the seat, it doesn't fit flush to the back of the seat, but I like the safety of the isofix to a belt system.


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

I went for the Recaro Young Sport one. No isofix, but it fits in well. But my son doesn't like sitting in the gtr for some reason!!!! Doh!!!!!


----------



## Fer16v (Nov 29, 2009)

countvonc said:


> Just been out to get a isofix car seat for my new born and neither Britax or Maxi cosi do a isofix system for the GTR.
> 
> I will phone Nissan on Monday and report back.





I don't understand.........:nervous:

My Britax's Isofix fits in the car, but not as tight as i'd like....

Anywhere, try the "trick" by putting a towel or others into the free space of the back seat...:thumbsup:


Hope any Isofix system beeing Standard........

s2


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Fer16v said:


> I don't understand.........:nervous:
> 
> My Britax's Isofix fits in the car, but not as tight as i'd like....
> 
> ...


Simple, until the car is certified by the manufacturer of the seat, a shop shouldnt sell you an isofix system (this does not apply to belt restraints where they can sell as long as it fits).

The GTR is not certified with Britax or Maxi-cosi (or any others I could find).

Just because it is isofix doesnt mean that it is safe to use. (Odd as I thought Isofix was meant to cure the problem of some seats not fitting in some cars)

The isofix base can be at the wrong angle, loose or may need a top tether as well to be strong enough to withstand impact (only certification will provide this detail) and in some cars with isofix they wont work at all


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Just a slight change of age range here from the new borns...if you have a 4-12 year old and fancy a little booster seat for use in the front Halfrauds have a great little one at the moment.

£8.49, fits on the front seat between the bolsters, has a smooth bottom so it wont dig into the seat AND is red and black......go buy!

I tell you my eldest is going to be very happy tomorrow.


----------

